# Question for Mods



## GregP (Aug 8, 2017)

How big a Zip file can I upload?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2017)

Honestly, I have no clue. On the upload screen it lists all the file types you can upload, and states a max of 100 mb. Not sure if that applies to zip though.


----------



## GregP (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll try ... looked like it went, but didn't. I'll try again. It was 108 Mb. I'll pare it down a bit and try again. It's the file I was trying to share 15 years ago.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep the size of a ZIP file is limited to the 100MB.


----------



## GregP (Aug 9, 2017)

I tried at 94 Mb and it didn't finish. Just FYI.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)

Before I posted above I had tried to upload two files both of 105-110MB and failed. But the one of 94MB ( 93,8MB ) was uploaded without any trouble. Also just checked with a file of 98MB... no problem with its uploading.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 9, 2017)

Be careful, file size is a factor of sector size, so on a computer a file that is 98 megs, may swell to over 100 megs when written to the server. You might have to tweak it a bit or use a higher/slower compression method.


----------



## GregP (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try again when I get time. The file I'm trying to upload is an aircraft database in Excel (zipped).


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)

OK. Also you may try to upload the file firstly and then type the post text. If the post order is reversed it may cause the uploading impossible because of the total size of the post that can be more than the 100MB for instance. I uploaded the 98MB test file to the "clear" post.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2017)

The amount of text in the post shouldn't have an effect on whether the file is successfully uploaded. The data size of a couple of lines of text is negligible...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2017)

That's true. But.... who knows...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2017)

Indeed but still seems unlikely...


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 29, 2017)

I increased upload size to 150M now 200M

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2017)




----------

